# Unknown brand/model espresso machine



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the brand and model of this machine http://i.imgur.com/XSsf36S.jpg It looks like a Vibiemme but I can't figure out the model. Any clue?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Got Isomac vibes


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think it's an Isomac Tea. The knobs are completely wrong for a Vibiemme and I've never seen a picture of one with a switch on the angled panel. Also, the gauges on a VBM Junior are symmetrical at either end of the panel. The only jarring note is the handle on the drip tray. I can't find an image of a Tea with a handle like that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

marcuswar has an Isomac Tea, so should be able to confirm if this is one or not.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The handles very much look like VBM handles, but everything else about it look's like an isomac tea. Possibly had replacement bits from a supplier who had some VBM handles lying around.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah, yes, it does look like an Isomac Tea. The handle on the drip tray made me think it's a Vibiemme.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Certainly looks like an Isomac TEA version 1 to me. Knobs looks exactly the same as mine.

All the controls looks the same as mine. The only difference to mine is the black faced dials, mine are white and the curved handles on the drip tray and cup warmer where as mine are just straight rods on standoffs.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I will visit the seller next week and see how the machine looks and works. Hopefully the photo doesn't do it justice as otherwise it means it's in a rather bad shape.

Are you happy with your Isomac? It is not the most common machine brand around here so I don't hear about them often.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

There are a few of us on here









It doesn't look in a bad state to me, just a little water staining which should polish off.

At the end of the day it comes down to price. It's a HX E61 machine so should perform pretty much the same as any other. It's looks are a big agricultural but it still looks pretty impressive sat in the kitchen after having a Gaggia Classic.










The parts are easy enough to get hold of and its simple to work on, with easy access to most components.

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/section.php/108/1/isomac-originale-ricambi

It's never going to be your ultimate dream machine but if you can get it cheap then it's certainly worth having as a step up the ladder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Polishing watermarks off stainless is a bit harder that you might think. They often won't come out with just a cloth and detergent and virtually all metal polishes will leave scratching on a mirror finish stainless surface.

I would advise against the use of any type of abrasive polish, as it will leave a different finish to the rest of the machine. If it is badly scratched or marked consider having it painted or just living with the marks.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I suppose it depends on if it is actually "stained" or just surface muck. I agree with Dylan about not using any type of metal polish. When I first got my TEA I used some PEEK metal polish on the side panel. Wish I hadn't as it has left fine hairline streaks that have proved impossible to remove. I'm just thankful I tried it on the side panel and not the front of the machine.

I know the best thing we've found to clean our stainless steel cooker is to wipe with a damp cloth and then immediately with another one with baby oil as it doesn't leave any streaks unlike a damp cloth on it's own


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Polishing watermarks off stainless is a bit harder that you might think. They often won't come out with just a cloth and detergent and virtually all metal polishes will leave scratching on a mirror finish stainless surface.
> 
> I would advise against the use of any type of abrasive polish, as it will leave a different finish to the rest of the machine. If it is badly scratched or marked consider having it painted or just living with the marks.


Finest abrasive I've found it talc, used to use talc and lens cleaner to get scratches off CD's


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

There is an aerosol mousse called Tableau that does a good job on my Brewtus panels, available from BB or maybe fleabay.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

How about one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00213R21E/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_98?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Price goes up and down regularly, was £4.05 some days ago.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> There is an aerosol mousse called Tableau that does a good job on my Brewtus panels, available from BB or maybe fleabay.


http://www.homeandgardenwork.co.uk/tableau-stainless-steel-cleaning-mousse-250ml-33512-p.asp

Seems affordable, might try some at that price.

Couldn't see any listings for it on fleabay. £4.99 from Bella Barista.

Thanks for heads up.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The price of the machine is pretty low (convert to gbp - around 200) which makes me believe that 1)the seller has no idea what he is selling or 2) the machine is in an awful condition. I'm pretty inclined to believe that it's mostly 1) and a bit of 2) because the market for such machines in Bulgaria is non-existent. If you go through the classifieds most of the ads are for automatic machines or old 2/3 group professional La Cimbalis, etc.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

£200... grab a bargain... mine cost me £275 and I thought that was a bargain!

Its flippin heavy to post though!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> How about one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00213R21E/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_98?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> Price goes up and down regularly, was £4.05 some days ago.


I've used a few microfiber cloths on mine and they do polish off fingers marks etc very easily without leaving streaks. I'd certainly recommend getting some for general cleaning of the machine. They don't polish out stains or marks though.

I picked mine up from Wilkinsons or HomeBargains , I think they where 4 for £1 or something like that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a bumper 36-pack of microfibre cloths from Costco that were circa £10. Good quality and far better than some of the cheap ones I've purchased over the years.

E-cloth has something impregnated inside it I believe which when combined with water does a better job of getting rid of streaks and 'some' marks than a standard microfibre. Stubborn stains perhaps not?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

At £200 this is a steal! Bite their arm off!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Finest abrasive I've found it talc, used to use talc and lens cleaner to get scratches off CD's


Not sure talc would cut stainless.

I will eventually post up a thread about some restoration work I am doing and I went through a whole process of trying to polish stainless. The perfect finish you see on a machine straight out of the factory is close to impossible to achieve at home, maybe with a proper polishing wheel, but even professional compounds leave ultra-fine hairline scratches.

p.s. Is it just a distortion of the light or is that group actually hexagonal... ?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it must be a trick of the light as it's a standard round flying saucer E61 group head.... or at least it is on mine.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Not sure talc would cut stainless.
> 
> I will eventually post up a thread about some restoration work I am doing and I went through a whole process of trying to polish stainless. The perfect finish you see on a machine straight out of the factory is close to impossible to achieve at home, maybe with a proper polishing wheel, but even professional compounds leave ultra-fine hairline scratches.
> 
> p.s. Is it just a distortion of the light or is that group actually hexagonal... ?


Maybe look at a forum for maybe 'straight razors' as many folks take them apart and restore them. Jewelers rouge for e.g. but then you'd need a buffer or some other way of polishing - they get mirror finishes on these. I've never gone down that route with mine as I prefer the aged (no rust but some pitting is ok etc) route with mine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Maybe look at a forum for maybe 'straight razors' as many folks take them apart and restore them. Jewelers rouge for e.g. but then you'd need a buffer or some other way of polishing - they get mirror finishes on these. I've never gone down that route with mine as I prefer the aged (no rust but some pitting is ok etc) route with mine.


I have been down most of these roads, some people claim to get mirror finishes by hand with things like Mothers Mag, which will leave scratches on an existing true mirror coffee machine side panel. I haven't used jewelers rouge but simply because its cutting power is so low against stainless as to be pointless, and the compounds I am using are rated to achieve a true mirror finish in any case, but the actual finish I can achieve at home is never truly perfect.

I'll be writing up most of my experience when I finish up the polishing, but that could be a while


----------

